# Swans.



## littleowl (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Raven (Jul 3, 2016)

Great picture littleowl, very majestic.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 3, 2016)

Nice shot!


----------



## Wren (Jul 3, 2016)

Lovely photo, very unusual !


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 3, 2016)

Beautiful photo. I think I heard swans mate for life.


----------



## littleowl (Jul 4, 2016)

Yes Swans mate for life. At about four years old they pair off. After spending the last season learning how to build a nest.


----------

